# like to being watched....



## saya2saya (Aug 28, 2011)

hai...this is my second thread and almost similar topic of my last thread.....

do any one like to being watched while doing sex with own wife / husband....i have a strange feeling to get it watched and my wife too like to talk about while we do sex...never tried in reality...did any one have experience in it or will it be an issue later on in own marriage to make an initiate for it.....me and wife never talked it while we were normal...we talked only while we do sex .....but i feel that she like to be watched...any body experienced or went through similar fantasy ...pls repond...

cheers..


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

We sort of do this. The sex in public and sex with the blinds open thing we have done. Never actually invited someone to watch though. 

Hmmmm..... I think it'd be weird for me to purposely have someone in the room. However doing it in the corner of the bar or on the Ferris wheel would be cool!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO and I have been to sex clubs. As often than not, we haven't joined in with anyone else. The being seen/seeing other people thing is part of the appeal. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whathappenedtome (Nov 4, 2013)

For me, I really like the excitement of sex in places I might get caught. We have done that many times. The thought that someone might see is more exciting than just inviting someone to watch. At least for us.


----------



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

I've ****ed a bf in the bathroom of a movie theatre a couple of times, gave him head in the parking lot with a ton of people around and my favorite one was I gave him head in his car during the day in the parking lot of a Dollar General. It was raining out very hard so nobody could see but it was a rush.


----------



## thebetrayer (Nov 7, 2013)

I would love to engage in something risky like this but my wife is not the sort that would allow this. To her, risky sex is having her hair pulled lightly during intercourse. The fantasy is of course still hot in my mind but I fear that is where it will always remain, locked in my mind. 

On a side note though, I don't think I would be able to do anything other than just have someone watch as I don't like to share my things. I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the possibility of being caught or seen having sex. The danger is the thrill of it for me. I also love leaving the blinds open or the lanai door open if we are in Hawaii on vacation. 

While in Las Vegas, we usually have sex up against the glass windows...but I know they are tinted and others can't really see. It is still thrilling!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

not into being watched but it is fun knowing people can hear...depending on the people of course.I wouldn't want my child or my family to hear.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Over the years we have had sex in public places from time to time. We have also had sex in hotels and resorts in front of windows, or even out on a patio/balcony a few times. We had sex in the men's room at my office building a time or two on a weekend, that was VERY exciting. Low chance of "getting caught", but perhaps a decent chance of being "seen".

Neither of us want to invite a third party to either participate or watch us have sex. However, I have had recurring dreams (that I have shared with wifey) for many years where one of her female friends has been in the room while we were going at it. In each instance, her friends were nude (in my dreams they look better nude than they probably do in real life...), wearing glasses, and had a notebook or dictation device like they were taking notes. In some instances, they would ask my wife questions (friend: "does what he is doing right now feel good?", wife: "Oh yeah, it feels really great!", friend: "did you just have an orgasm?", wife: "yes, a really strong one!") when I was giving her oral or PIV.

The friend never joins in, she just observes intently, asks a lot of questions, and takes notes.

The common thread here is that each of these women had expressed some level of sexual frustration or dissatisfaction to my wife, which she in turn shared with me. Not sure the reason I have these dreams - I had one as recently as a couple of weeks ago - I would imagine a psychologist or similar would have a field day with this.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

With past ex's I've had sex somewhat out in the open where someone may had seen us ..... bj in the car while he drove , on the balcony in the middle of the night , in a hotel room with the shades slightly open. 

All instances .... it was very exciting for the both of us since someone may had and probably did see us being naughty?!?! It's been awhile since I've tried anything that crazy but hmm thinking back to those days umm OH MY!!!!

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

A few years ago, my wife gave me a BJ on the balcony of our hotel in Atlantic City one night, and when I came, she pulled off and aimed it through the railing. Afterwards I looked down, and couldn't see where it landed, but there were still a few people walking around down there, someone could have had an eye put out. 

I'm pretty sure alcohol was involved...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> A few years ago, my wife gave me a BJ on the balcony of our hotel in Atlantic City one night, and when I came, she pulled off and aimed it through the railing. Afterwards I looked down, and couldn't see where it landed, but there were still a few people walking around down there, someone could have had an eye put out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure alcohol was involved...


That is awful:lol:


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I too like the being caught or having someone watch aspect. A few years ago while on vacation in the caribbean we had been out watch a show in the resort very close to our room. After a few drinks we went back to our room and went out on the balcony we could see the band from our balcony it was only about 150 feet away. we ended up having sex on the balcont and swore they were watching us. It really turned us both on at the time.

On a business trip to the caribbean, I was walking the beach one evening after work and stumbled across a couple in a small cove having sex. I was literally less than five feet from them. They did not know I walked right by them. I wanted to stay and watch but didn't. I did have to walk by them again to get back to my room though. Ever since then I have had a strong desire to watch a couple live or to be watched live.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Sex in public places is certainly a thrill and a rush. One of the most exciting sessions I've ever had was with an ex. We hadn't seen each other in a while, and went at like Rabbits it in a crowded movie theater parking lot in broad daylight. I don't think I've ever come that hard since.

When my wife and I go on vacation and stay in a Hotel, we leave the blinds open while going at it. It's really exciting and invigorating. The thing is, we don't want to end up on Youtube, since everyone records everything these days.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

While on a short trip recently with another couple we are friends with, we shared a room in a motel to save money. The room had two king size beds. After watching TV, we went to bed and my husband and I had sex as our friends did also. We kept a light on so we could see each other. It was very erotic. On the way home the other couple were in the back seat and she was giving him a BJ. I unzipped my husbands pants and gave him one also. We were very popular with the truckers that passed us.


----------



## saya2saya (Aug 28, 2011)

kimd said:


> While on a short trip recently with another couple we are friends with, we shared a room in a motel to save money. The room had two king size beds. After watching TV, we went to bed and my husband and I had sex as our friends did also. We kept a light on so we could see each other. It was very erotic. On the way home the other couple were in the back seat and she was giving him a BJ. I unzipped my husbands pants and gave him one also. We were very popular with the truckers that passed us.


awesome experience it must be,,,,


----------



## saya2saya (Aug 28, 2011)

some of the ideas mentioned are really worth trying...its an awesome idea to not bring some one in and we can accomplish our fantasy by just open the window and do it in balcony.....but just worried to face the neighbour next day....lol...so it may be better to do in some hotels where we go for vacation...sure wanna do a try and my wifey will be love to accept if she is on mood...


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have no issues with being watched by others as long as I know they are into watching. Love to make love in front of a full mirror so I can watch her expressions!


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> A few years ago, my wife gave me a BJ on the balcony of our hotel in Atlantic City one night, and when I came, she pulled off and aimed it through the railing. Afterwards I looked down, and couldn't see where it landed, but there were still a few people walking around down there, someone could have had an eye put out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure alcohol was involved...


I'm never walking in front of a high rise hotel again.....not interested in catching any "friendly fire"


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Coach8 said:


> I'm never walking in front of a high rise hotel again.....not interested in catching any "friendly fire"


LOL. But it is no worse than having a bird poop on you :lol:


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

kimd said:


> LOL. But it is no worse than having a bird poop on you :lol:


Sorry, I'd rather have 10 birds crap on me than have a random dudes baby batter splatter on my head from above.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

coach8 said:


> sorry, i'd rather have 10 birds crap on me than have a random dudes baby batter splatter on my head from above.


lmfao!!


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Coach8 said:


> Sorry, I'd rather have 10 birds crap on me than have a random dudes baby batter splatter on my head from above.


LOL but at first glance it all looks the same.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

kimd said:


> LOL but at first glance it all looks the same.


True....but I'm not into scat play.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Coach8 said:


> True....but I'm not into scat play.


What would that be called? the diamond shower?


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> What would that be called? the diamond shower?


Gag...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Coach8 said:


> Gag...


Just don't look up with your mouth open...


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Coach8 said:


> True....but I'm not into scat play.


Yuck me neither !!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Just don't look up with your mouth open...


Funny I get those kind of showers all the time....


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Just don't look up with your mouth open...


I knew there was someone out there with the same sense of humor as me!


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Funny I get those kind of showers all the time....


Can you teach my wife???


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Coach8 said:


> Can you teach my wife???


Why? Does she need a shower?


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sure, but she only wants the watery clean kind


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I do admit that I like to be watched by my wife...and she loves to watch/spy on me. Not sure if this is voyourism or exhibitionism...but it is all good in my mind. I think we have to keep our sex lives exciting.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Coach8 said:


> Sure, but she only wants the watery clean kind


Well I think YOU need to teach her how to shower properly. Just make sure the shower head is turned on and the temperature is hot.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

When I was 19, my gf at the time gave me a long BJ at a pool party in front of 30 or so people. It was one of the most thrilling experiences of my young life.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Coach8 said:


> When I was 19, my gf at the time gave me a long BJ at a pool party in front of 30 or so people. It was one of the most thrilling experiences of my young life.


Wow....that takes guts and confidence!


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Well I think YOU need to teach her how to shower properly. Just make sure the shower head is on and the temperature is hot.


Trust me....I've been working on it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Coach8 said:


> When I was 19, my gf at the time gave me a long BJ at a pool party in front of 30 or so people. It was one of the most thrilling experiences of my young life.


I bet you were 'da man' after that


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I bet you were 'da man' after that


She was popular too....LOL. It was actually her idea and she finished like a champ!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Coach8 said:


> She was popular too....LOL. It was actually her idea and she finished like a champ!


And you still brag about it.... Must've been GOOD!


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

My wife has the best skills in that dept. that I've ever had, but the setting was just so crazy and exhilarating that it made it pretty cool.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wife and I used to be exhibitionist in our younger years, but never to the point of having someone jack off watching us.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Wife and I used to be exhibitionist in our younger years...


RandomDude,

Please share some examples!


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

My bf & I are huge exhibitionists. We've had sex at swingers clubs in front of crowds & not touched anyone else there. We love being watched & know we look good, so get off knowing we're making the observers envious! Lol We got tired of others wanting to join in at the clubs tho, so now we go on voyeur/exhibitionist webcam chat sites and do our thing online, showing us only from the neck down for privacy purposes. It's still a total rush & we enjoy reading all the comments from those enjoying our little shows. Safe, sexy fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Kaori said:


> My bf & I are huge exhibitionists. We've had sex at swingers clubs in front of crowds & not touched anyone else there. We love being watched & know we look good, so get off knowing we're making the observers envious! Lol We got tired of others wanting to join in at the clubs tho, so now we go on voyeur/exhibitionist webcam chat sites and do our thing online, showing us only from the neck down for privacy purposes. It's still a total rush & we enjoy reading all the comments from those enjoying our little shows. Safe, sexy fun!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow I've always wanted to visit one of these clubs but have been so weary of anyone approaching us/me to actually have sex ... I know, i know its a SEX Club hellooo ?? I guess maybe staying by the dark corner and umm doing it while others watch would make in quite umm "interesting" ?? 

Hmm one day perhaps ahem ahem??

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Never been to a sex club. I've wanted to go. But not into sharing my wife. With another hot beautiful woman in our bedroom. Maybe. But she's not into anything like that. Just a fantasy for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

had a few public type encounters, once was in a park , while we were going at it in the dark the security guy was walking around and walked only five feet away, I was too close to stop, had to gag my wife to keep her quiet. 

another time we were visiting my parents in another city, we were out for a winter walk in the park and got frisky, it was late and dark, we wandered into a structure that was there and went at it. was lots of fun even if a little chilly. 

we were in a hotel in Utah, we were enjoying the hot tub after a long day of driving. my wife found a good water jet to get off too, and did so quite enthusiastically. it was a bright enough pool area and there was a camera but she did not care at that time. oh well. 

once we were in a hotel and having a morning romp, during it I noticed the curtains in the room on the other side of the corner were moving. I told my wife that there was somebody watching us and it set her off to a huge climax. 

there was also the time late at night in a parkade and another time when I had the missus bent over the railing of our hotel room balcony late at night, or when we were in the sauna in our apartment fitness center. 

I would love to have a scenario like us in a sauna again but have some random nice lady walk in and watch us while she kept herself occupied. I have told my wife about that fantasy and she seems to enjoy it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

marko said:


> had a few public type encounters, once was in a park , while we were going at it in the dark the security guy was walking around and walked only five feet away, I was too close to stop, had to gag my wife to keep her quiet.
> 
> another time we were visiting my parents in another city, we were out for a winter walk in the park and got frisky, it was late and dark, we wandered into a structure that was there and went at it. was lots of fun even if a little chilly.
> 
> ...


Oh my.... And that's all I have to say about that


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

We have been to sex clubs. A lot of people go just to watch or be watched. There's not as much "swinging" going on as you might think. If you have a chance to visit one, go. Even if you just watch others, you will be quite revved up by the time you get home.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Speaking of being watched.....My wife put a new, topless picture of herself, a bottle of Astroglide, and a note that said "Enjoy" on my pillow last night. She was totally engrossed in a movie when I went to bed and found these items. I came back in to give her a hug and she had a very sexy grin on her face. She said she would be up until 12:00 with her movie, so I went in and took matters into my own hands. It was wonderful! 

I could hear thru the wall that the TV volume had been turned down very low as soon as I got undressed and laid on the bed, so I guess she was likely peeking in at my "self pleasure" session. 

Do any other wife's do this so they can watch their husbands?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

omgitselaine said:


> Wow I've always wanted to visit one of these clubs but have been so weary of anyone approaching us/me to actually have sex ... I know, i know its a SEX Club hellooo ?? I guess maybe staying by the dark corner and umm doing it while others watch would make in quite umm "interesting" ??
> 
> Hmm one day perhaps ahem ahem??
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Every time we've been to clubs, everyone has been very nice and polite. If we haven't felt like playing (or just not playing with them), they took it well. Absolutely no pressure. And like someone else mentioned, there's a very high percentage of people that just want to watch and/or be watched. 

If you're comfortable and safe in your relationship, it can be a lot of fun.

C


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

PBear said:


> omgitselaine said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I've always wanted to visit one of these clubs but have been so weary of anyone approaching us/me to actually have sex ... I know, i know its a SEX Club hellooo ?? I guess maybe staying by the dark corner and umm doing it while others watch would make in quite umm "interesting" ??
> ...


Thank you. 

This is nice to know and something I can bring up when suggesting that we have some fun and try something kinky like this ?? I'd still be craaazy nervous and probably won't be able to even take off my coat but it's nice just thinking of the " what if " hmm?!?!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

We have done this and love it. We have done it in the men's bathroom at a campground and standing up, well me half bend over the van seat with the door open at an evening baseball game. That one was really hot!! I would like to do this more but we are older know and my husband doesn't want to get arrested!!! LOL


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Speaking of being watched.....My wife put a new, topless picture of herself, a bottle of Astroglide, and a note that said "Enjoy" on my pillow last night. She was totally engrossed in a movie when I went to bed and found these items. I came back in to give her a hug and she had a very sexy grin on her face. She said she would be up until 12:00 with her movie, so I went in and took matters into my own hands. It was wonderful!
> 
> I could hear thru the wall that the TV volume had been turned down very low as soon as I got undressed and laid on the bed, so I guess she was likely peeking in at my "self pleasure" session.
> 
> Do any other wife's do this so they can watch their husbands?


I just ask him to do it and I stand nude over the bed and watch, getting hot myself. I videotaped him once for my pleasure. We loved it!:smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

INTD it doesn't bother you that your wife chooses not to participate? 

I would get annoyed if my H expected me to satisfy myself without him.


----------



## Rebfjecca (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure alcohol was involved...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> INTD it doesn't bother you that your wife chooses not to participate?
> 
> I would get annoyed if my H expected me to satisfy myself without him.


No....it is on days when she is not in the mood, not available, or on her period....which is very erratic since she is going thru menopause. She knows I need a sexual release, so she does this on occasion. I think it is kind of sexy that she initiates this.

Other times, it is a HJ or BJ from her. All of these are great. :smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> No....it is on days when she is not in the mood, not available, or on her period....which is very erratic since she is going thru menopause. She knows I need a sexual release, so she does this on occasion. I think it is kind of sexy that she initiates this.
> 
> Other times, it is a HJ or BJ from her. All of these are great. :smthumbup:


Well I think that's wonderful then too!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am glad she recognizes my needs. It keeps our marriage interesting. Do any other wives do this for their husbands?


----------

